# E-Motorcycle



## Barto (Apr 6, 2014)

hi, i´m new here and i want your opinion to know if this controller i´ve found on the internet can be used to control a forklift motor mounted on a motorcycle with 48v 50Ah lead acid batteries..http://electronic-schema-assembly.blogspot.pt/2011/06/schema-of-electric-scooter.html. the mosfet they use is a 60v 70A


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Barto said:


> hi, i´m new here and i want your opinion to know if this controller i´ve found on the internet can be used to control a forklift motor mounted on a motorcycle with 48v 50Ah lead acid batteries..http://electronic-schema-assembly.blogspot.pt/2011/06/schema-of-electric-scooter.html. the mosfet they use is a 60v 70A


Hi Barto,

No that would not work. You'd need something much more robust, like by of factor of 10, at least. I suggest you use a ready-made motor controller for something like a motorcycle. If you want to build your own motor controller, stick with a small scooter or bicycle. Larger vehicles need reliable systems with some built in safety features so you don't injure or kill somebody.

Regards,

major


----------



## Barto (Apr 6, 2014)

could you recomend something cheap for me to use, my budget is too small.

Barto


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Barto said:


> could you recomend something cheap for me to use, my budget is too small.
> 
> Barto


I don't recommend products. What I do advise is to research and see what others have done with similar projects. Look over threads on the forum, at the advertisers' websites, web searches, eBay, etc. Then a favorite; the EVAlbum. Very good search engine there. Like this: http://www.evalbum.com/type/KAWA Develop a plan and starting parts list like the roller frame, motor, controller, battery, etc. Then start a build thread here: http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/forumdisplay.php/electric-bikes-11.html Members will comment. I don't like to recommend products but I will tell you if you are making a mistake with something if I see it. For low budget builds, buy the components as you need them. Batteries last, especially if they are lead acid. 

Part of the DIY experience is the project plan and design itself. There are many ways to attack it from buying a kit, to buying a conversion someone else has moved past or given up on, or copying someone else. If you have never done anything of this sort, consider a small project for starters, like that scooter you referenced, or a bicycle. Or buy a cheap used one and tear into it to see how it works. I imagine there are plenty of used ones out there for cheap after the batteries have died.

Please go to the user CP and fill in your location so we can see in what part of the world you live


----------



## Barto (Apr 6, 2014)

I´ve all ready made a e-bike, buy i want to more.
i´ve been searching, and i found out that it is possible to use a golf cart motor controller. will it work?


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Barto said:


> I´ve all ready made a e-bike, buy i want to more.
> i´ve been searching, and i found out that it is possible to use a golf cart motor controller. will it work?


Yes, if it is correct for the type of motor (ie. series wound) and the correct voltage.


----------

